# 1960 Raleigh Sports Gents DL22



## kostnerave (Nov 16, 2020)

Here are some pictures of my latest acquisition, a December 1960 Raleigh Sports DL22. To my knowledge, the bike is all original, including tires and tubes. A seat bag and lever covers appear to have been added at a later date. The bike features quality and detail throughout including: "dull" center Raleigh stamped rims, a Brooks B66 saddle, a Sturmey Archer 3 speed rear hub and front Dyno-Hub generator, both dated 12-60, a logo stamped Raleigh air pump and a factory kickstand. I'm a true blue Schwinn collector, but I have to say I'm amazed at the detail on this bike. The Raleigh logo is even stamped on the brake lever clamps! The Dunlop Sports tires and original tubes still hold air and the generator set still works fine. I believe the bike was made for export because the tail light is mounted on the left seat stay. The one question I have about this bike is that I cannot find a catalog picture of a Sports model of this era with a Dyno-Hub generator set, just the Superbe. It's obvious the Dyno set has been on this bike since the day is was made. Any thoughts or comments welcome. Please enjoy the pictures. Thank you!


----------



## Eatontkd (Nov 17, 2020)

WOW!! Nice ride, enjoy! (1960 was my birth year, I gotta start a search for one of these...)


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 17, 2020)

It's in extraordinarily good condition from what the pictures show. The "dull" center rims are correct and make a nice, subtle variation from later bikes. I see little wear on the running gear, saddle, and shifter. How do the brake blocks look? It could be a bike that was ridden very, very little and then was stored indoors for a long time. You could get the dynohub set and lights on your bike for a little extra money, so I don't see any reason offhand to doubt them being original. The Dunlop Sports tires are nice to find. They were a well-made tire.


----------



## wrongway (Nov 17, 2020)

Wow! Wow! I had a '63 for awhile. Wish I hadn't sold it. Missing it now.....


----------



## HARPO (Nov 17, 2020)

Here's my 1960 Sports...


----------



## HARPO (Nov 17, 2020)

@kostnerave  Mine is from August, 1960. Same dating on the Dynohub...


----------



## wrongway (Nov 17, 2020)

That's on my bucket list! My dream bike, HARPO! Nice!!


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 17, 2020)

Harpo, The red is stunning! I really like the locking fork option on yours, as well. I'm a Schwinn guy, but these old Raleigh's possess a bit of magic. The bike I have has very little brake wear so it must not have been ridden much. Thanks for all of the nice feedback.
Mike


----------



## HARPO (Nov 17, 2020)

kostnerave said:


> Harpo, The red is stunning! I really like the locking fork option on yours, as well. I'm a Schwinn guy, but these old Raleigh's possess a bit of magic. The bike I have has very little brake wear so it must not have been ridden much. Thanks for all of the nice feedback.
> Mike




I thought mine was in as nice a condition as it gets for 60 years old, but yours is outstanding!! @jungleterry keeps asking to buy it, lol.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 17, 2020)

Stunning original!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 17, 2020)

At a loss for words!!!Both kostnernave and HARPO's beyond original NOS Sports are time capsule bikes! It's a real tribute to the quality parts and paint Raleigh put in their bikes that these 60 year old rides look so fresh. Well done, guys!


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Nov 28, 2020)

Simply beautiful.


----------

